# FMC Duel Tournament



## Memphis3000 (Apr 7, 2015)

Following cyotheking's FMC Duel(speed FMC), I would like to organize a FMC Duel tournament in May. Of course this is not official, since FMC Duel is not an official event.
If you do not know what FMC Duel is here are the rules:
Two cubers are opposite each other with a non-scrambled cube each and a chess-timer set to 5min for each player.
Cuber A starts his timer and starts to scramble the cube of his/her opponent and put it back in front of him/her and switches the chess-timer clock
Cuber B then starts to scramble the cube of the other opponent and switches the timer 
Cuber A is allowed to do 1 move on his/her own cube and switches the timer
Cuber B is allowed to do 1 move on his/her own cube and switches the timer
etc

The cuber that solves the cube first (in minimum number of moves) wins the duel. 
If a cuber runs out of time he/she loses the duel
If the oppenents need the same amount of moves the remaining time on the clock makes the decision
Cyotheking's video:




Interest is needed to make this possible, it would be somewhere around Minneapolis/St. Paul Minnesota.


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 7, 2015)

This could also be done over the internet though. That would be quite interesting.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 8, 2015)

No it couldn't then you would have to scramble your own cube.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 8, 2015)

biscuit said:


> No it couldn't then you would have to scramble your own cube.



Problem? We scramble ourselves for all our at-home solves. Do you not trust random scrambles and peoples' ability to follow them?


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 8, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Problem? We scramble ourselves for all our at-home solves. Do you not trust random scrambles and peoples' ability to follow them?



Yeah computer-generated scrambles would work, but the time limit would have to be slightly changed, maybe something like 1:50, because the 2:00 time limit in Chris' video includes scrambling the other person's cube. I guess a rule would be added that the cube would have to be scrambled under the table, and the 2 people must not examine/look at the cube until they start the chess clock. The two competitors should have the same scramble to make it more fair.


----------



## Kit Clement (Apr 8, 2015)

biscuit said:


> No it couldn't then you would have to scramble your own cube.



Generate scramble, add some moves, give scramble to opponent.


----------



## PBCubing (Apr 8, 2015)

Sounds like a great Idea! If this becomes a thing I am definitely going!


----------



## Memphis3000 (Apr 8, 2015)

Ok, it still sounds like in person would be easier, but I will continue to pull feed back to create pros and cons of each.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Apr 8, 2015)

I mean, we can just do a MN meetup somewhere where people come, we can do some of this there. It doesn't have to specifically be for FMC Duel.


----------



## okayama (Apr 8, 2015)

Memphis3000 said:


> Two cubers are opposite each other with a non-scrambled cube each and a chess-timer set to 5min for each player.
> Cuber A starts his timer and starts to scramble the cube of his/her opponent and put it back in front of him/her and switches the chess-timer clock
> Cuber B then starts to scramble the cube of the other opponent and switches the timer



The last sentence is not correct in reality. Cuber B must not switch the timer after the scramble.
Watch the cyotheking's video carefully, and see also the description of this video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3peusrcxy-k

FYI: So far, 2 min or 2.5 min has been used for each player.
But not exactly regulated, so 5 min is interesting.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 8, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Problem? We scramble ourselves for all our at-home solves. Do you not trust random scrambles and peoples' ability to follow them?



I kinda see the scrambling for your opponent using your time to be important.


----------



## Memphis3000 (Apr 8, 2015)

I was taking the rules directly off of guus' original post


----------



## okayama (Apr 9, 2015)

Memphis3000 said:


> I was taking the rules directly off of guus' original post



I know  but at least since 2012 he has changed the rule to the current one.
This is because Cuber B can inspect his cube during his scramble.

See also the final in Moves are for n00bs 2012, where Guus was present.


----------



## mDiPalma (Apr 9, 2015)

someone should make an online multiplayer version of this with a simulator.

both players get the same scramble

take their turns inputing moves with the keyboard (think Heise simulator controls)

have a ranking system with ELO and points


if someone did that, I would quit League of Legends forever...


----------



## Memphis3000 (Apr 9, 2015)

okayama said:


> I know  but at least since 2012 he has changed the rule to the current one.
> This is because Cuber B can inspect his cube during his scramble.
> 
> See also the final in Moves are for n00bs 2012, where Guus was present.



Ok thanks for telling me. Is there an official rule book that anyone knows of? Or is it just self explanatory?


----------

